# Skyline R33 GTR



## George89 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi i currently own a Toyota Supra na. And i am planning to sell it to get a R33 GTR, as i dont know much about this cars could someone fill me in with some information and how much would it cost for extra BHP gains looking around 450bhp mark. And does anyone in north london have one that could take me for a spin?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I think you will find all or most of the answers your looking for if you use the search facility, its all there. Oh by the way WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

My good lady has a Supra N/a-very nice car and good on fuel considering its a 14 year old 3l car!
If your after a 450bhp 33, a stage 1 Gtr would be around 430-450bhp.If however you think you would more than that in the future, my advice would be to spend more on the car now with bigger bhp as the work to get the car to say 450bhp to 500bhp is not cheap.


----------

